# Bunk slicks or new bunks?



## chrispy186 (Nov 8, 2011)

Long story short, I just make new bunks on a trailer I got dirt cheap. I used some PT 2x4's I had lying around, and covered them in carpet. Im not exactly sure how old the PT wood is, my guess is at least a few years old. Of course now I read about the dangers with PT wood and aluminum. My boat is brand new, and the hull is painted. So im considering just making some bunk slicks instead of doing everything over again. Or, would it be better to just redo the bunks with untreated 2x4's?


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 8, 2011)

All the boats I have ever owned were riveted, and all the bunk slicks that I have looked at in the past recommend they not be used on riveted hulls. I not sure why, maybe they loosen up the rivets they come in contact with?


----------



## chrispy186 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im not sure why either, but im thinking of trying something out. I have an old above ground pool which is cut into pieces. Im thinking of pulling the carpet back on the bunk, putting a strip of that pool along the top, then re-attaching the carpet. So the boat will still ride on the carpet, and there will be a barrier between the wood and aluminum.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 8, 2011)

chrispy186 said:


> Im not sure why either, but im thinking of trying something out. I have an old above ground pool which is cut into pieces. Im thinking of pulling the carpet back on the bunk, putting a strip of that pool along the top, then re-attaching the carpet. So the boat will still ride on the carpet, and there will be a barrier between the wood and aluminum.



That would probably work. I have had 2 tins with natural finishes on the bottom of the hull on bunk trailers with PT bunks and carpet with no corrosion problems, maybe it was the carpet?


----------



## chrispy186 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think its more the newer wood, not so much the older stuff. The wood I have is probably 7-8 years old, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## vahunter (Nov 9, 2011)

If its a riveted boat, as gillhunter mentioned, the rivets could snag the bunks and loosen the rivets and or tear up the plastic bunks. I guess as long as you don't have any rivets in the "bunks path" or a welded Jon you should be ok. I'm not sure about the wood problem but those slick plastic caps or bunks make it even easier for loading and unloading (which could be dangerous :mrgreen: ) another thing about the plastic caps is that they dry fast unlike the carpet which will slow down the rotting process.


----------

